# Which Camera



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

As I need a hobby while I await this elusive track day car to fall in to my lap, ah me thinks Photography, allways wanted to take a good picture and as I am going to Mauritius soon to see relatives and where my Mom hails from me thinks better get a decent Camera. Anyway I want a digital SLR. Now in Jessops they have what seems a good deal Nikon D40 ED18-55 Lens a bigger zoom lens forgot how big a 2GB quick store card and all the normal straps bag etc all for Â£509 (camera body in black). In Stuff (April)Magazine this Camera out performed the Cannon EOS 400D producing Pictures upto A4 size. I think Â£500 to Â£600 is as much as I want to spend as i am not nor want to be a David Bailey. Anybody know of a better deal or Camera on the market a shop Midlands area with helpfull staff who know their stuff. note Camera must be easy to use :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Not really answering your question, but FWIW ... I recently went through a similar thought process ... had enough of the super-simple digi cams, and decided to get something a little more proper.

I decided against a DSLR though, on the grounds of (1) relative cost, and (2) the need to carry around a stack of lenses. Instead, I got a Canon Powershot S3iS. About Â£250, loads of megapixels, 12x optical zoom plus 4x digital, auto/preset settings and enough manual options to need a thick manual. And I've not regretted it for a second. Great camera.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

For prices you could start here:- 
http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/

I agree with TTonyTT to a degree, you will probably very good 
quality images from a well specced 'bridge' camera,
but the big advantage of a DSLR is having a proper viewfinder.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I recently invested in a Nikon D80 and I am really pleased with it. From a money point of view, it is a tad more epensive than what you are looking to pay ......... on the other hand, I like it as I can play about and do arty farty stuff with it or use it to point and shoot (the faster shutter speed is handy for TT meets :roll. Dead straight forward to use - it has to be with me!

Just my 2p's worth 

Hev x


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Canon 400D with the 18-55mm kit lens for about Â£500.

Alternatively a 350D with a nice, more expensive lens.

Remember, digital cameras supercede themselves fairly quickly like computers. The lenses however are the important part and are more of an investment than the camera body. I wouldnt bother with the most up to date body as the 350D will do what you need it to.

I can only recommend canon as I have a eos 1D, eos 10D eos 3 and eos 1v. They have all been really reliable even after the 2 digitals have shot over 20,000 images each.

Best of luck


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Some good points to ponder on there, thanks for the advice :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

The whole DSLR thing is a minefield.
If you can be ars*d, look here for reviews and forum opinion:-
http://www.dpreview.com/

It seems that the less you spend on a body, the better results you will get :? :? :? , unless you are seriously into climbing a very steep learning curve,working out how to get the best from expensive sophisticated equipment.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I recently imported a second hand Nikon D100 which my brother in law had owned from new. The results are very impressive and I have subsequently acquired 2 zoom lenses. The great thing as said before is the most modern lens fits a 4 year old body.

Personaly I would go Nikon but it is personal choice.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Within this site there are a number of Canon 400 kits, which is the best one for a beginner? The twin lens?
http://www.warehouseexpress.com/index.asp?photo/digicameras/canon.html


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> I recently imported a second hand Nikon D100 which my brother in law had owned from new. The results are very impressive and I have subsequently acquired 2 zoom lenses. The great thing as said before is the most modern lens fits a 4 year old body.
> 
> Personaly I would go Nikon but it is personal choice.


When are you going to start using it then Dick cos your sig pics are crap!! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Another thumbs up for the Canon 400D.

I haven't used it much "in anger" yet, but I'm learning with it.

Set aside a few quid for some books on DSLR photography, and some image manipulation software (eg Photoshop Elements) - and probably a book on that too... :roll:

Then you'll enter a world of polarising filters, remote release cables, tripods, bags etc.

Not a cheap hobby and may detract from the track car budget somewhat, I'm afraid...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

D80 - a bit more expensive but the kit lens supplied is of decent quality. Otherwise the D40 which is a very nice unit at a very good price. Lots of good offers in the camera mags on various packages.

James.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I think I may be swayed towards the Nikon D40 ease of use and good results. And as Jampott pointed out the finance for the Trackday fun car is not going to suffer even if I wait till next summer :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I recently imported a second hand Nikon D100 which my brother in law had owned from new. The results are very impressive and I have subsequently acquired 2 zoom lenses. The great thing as said before is the most modern lens fits a 4 year old body.
> ...


Where as yours look like you are having a [email protected]
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/673745ac098c653b4.gif


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Funny ...........cos I am. Constantly!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

This may be a completely stupid question, but will the lenses froma non digital SLR (eg Canan EOS10) fit a digital SLR body ?
:?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

In most circumstances yes I believe, although I think it alters the Focal Length depending on the sensor size your DLSR has...I know Canon has a sensor the same size as 35mm film ie 24x36mm, so a non digital canon lens used on a canon DSLR would not change the focal length of the lens.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

HighTT said:


> For prices you could start here:-
> http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/
> 
> I agree with TTonyTT to a degree, you will probably very good
> ...


Thats a great site. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The Nikon D40 Kit consists of Camera Body a ED18-55MM and a 70-300 zoom lens. 2 GB quick store card straps and bag all for Â£509 Jessops instore deal not bad me thinks.


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

Its a science and a minefield in itself, the subject of which digital camera to buy. Loads of people ask me the same question.

Most people are rarely truly honest with themselves about what the want to use the camera for, their current ablity and their genuine enthusiasm to learn the rules and improve their standard. The upshot being that they but something too complicated and end up never using it.
Just about any digital compact above 5MP and over at least Â£150 will give faultless results to the majority.

If you want some inspiration on what is possible by people who are keen photographers take a look at...

http://www.photo.net/


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

NickP said:


> I know Canon has a sensor the same size as 35mm film ie 24x36mm, so a non digital canon lens used on a canon DSLR would not change the focal length of the lens.


Only the Canon 5D has a 'Full Frame' sensor, every other Canon uses
a smaller sensor and there will be a crop factor


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Did the deal at Jessops and purchased the Nikon D40 2 lens kit I amd thrilled to bits with it and its dead easy to use :wink:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> This may be a completely stupid question, but will the lenses froma non digital SLR (eg Canan EOS10) fit a digital SLR body ?
> :?


I have a 350D and all the lenses from my Eos100 and my father's Eos 5 fit on with no problem at all.

I think I'll invest in some good quality filters and some editing software. Photoshop Elements seems to be good. Anyone have any other tips?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for the replies


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

this is another purchase i may consider in the future

being a complete beginner i want to know what benefits a DSLR would bring to me (obvious with me learning how to use it)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

TTonyTT said:


> Not really answering your question, but FWIW ... I recently went through a similar thought process ... had enough of the super-simple digi cams, and decided to get something a little more proper.
> 
> I decided against a DSLR though, on the grounds of (1) relative cost, and (2) the need to carry around a stack of lenses. Instead, I got a Canon Powershot S3iS. About Â£250, loads of megapixels, 12x optical zoom plus 4x digital, auto/preset settings and enough manual options to need a thick manual. And I've not regretted it for a second. Great camera.


this is interesting
what benefits does this type of camera bring: Canon Powershot S3iS
it's not a compact and not a DSLR so what's it called.

just looking at the options


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

p1tse said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Not really answering your question, but FWIW ... I recently went through a similar thought process ... had enough of the super-simple digi cams, and decided to get something a little more proper.
> ...


The compacts will always be compromised in terms of quality and/or functionality due to their size. That's their market - small, easy to use, easy to carry around.

The DSLRs come with a price premium and some loss of convenience (eg the need to carry a variety of different lenses). But these are the pro-end cameras.

Somewhere in between is a different set of comprises, which is where the S3iS and other similar models sit. They're not "slip in your back pocket" easy to carry around, and the pro photographers would say that the ultimate quality isn't as high as the DSLRs (because they use a one-lens for all situations approach).

Personally, I have a super-compact to carry around when I don't want to think about carrying a camera around, and the S3iS when I want to try to improve my photography. HTH.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

As I have said in an earlier post I brought a DSLR i just wanted some think better and to improve the quality of my pictures. I am glad I took the plunge this Camera is fantastic I have printed some that I took of my mates car he is thrilled with the results. It all depends how far you want to go but belive me you get hooked I have even stopped looking for my new Trackday toy since I picked up this camera :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks for the info

think i'll still consider the DSLR

keep the compact or even phone camera for shots to keep at hand, but when i wan to get a good pic, might as well go the full hog.

the si3, which market category does this sit in? either way i'm thinking i'm hardly going to carry that much more than an DSLR.

but your choice did cross my mind


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Take a look at the Nikon D40 it is very good. Professional shots to be had from a novice it really is that good. Do not let pixel count dictate your choice remember if you are printing prints up to A4 size 6 mega pixels is just as good as 10 meg :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am very happy with my new Sony a100 SLR


----------

